# PS3 PSN Gamers



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 30, 2009)

*The PSN ID thread.*

The Xbox 360 has its own thread for online, I don't see why the PS3 shouldn't.  Sifting through that mess of a "System info thread" is a pain so here goes.

Post your PSN ID here!


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PSN ID JLH1993 and feel free to add me ^.^


----------



## Adrianfolf (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

Mine is AdrianMishamura

This should be stickied


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

mines benny19poohbaa    i know its stupid my bro did it      mostly play cod4 resistance and lbp


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

Oh right, I forgot to add mine.  

LotsOfNothing


----------



## Thraxkue (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

Psycotiger86

always up for some gaming


----------



## BearClaws (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

ID: The_Beernuts

I only have two online games: CoD World at War and GH:Metallica


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

Simply put: Captain_Spyro.


----------



## Yukiru (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PSN: Kitpaws


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

stacky plax


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

I like how the 360 gamer thread has 550+ posts, while the PS3 one has 9.

Just sayin'.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*



Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I like how the 360 gamer thread has 550+ posts, while the PS3 one has 9.
> 
> Just sayin'.



The 360 thread is stickied.  Steam and FailBox Live have stickied threads.  Hell, I even think the Wii has one.  PS3 needs one too.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*



Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I like how the 360 gamer thread has 550+ posts, while the PS3 one has 9.
> 
> Just sayin'.


There's another PSN thread out there.  This is a newer one.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

mines Ramzezh feel free to add me  (just send a message saying who u are, i get random requests sometimes)

At the moment I play uncharted 2, Killzone 2, and will play Resi 5 coop if anyone wants to


----------



## Lukar (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

fuzzfox128

Add me, but I won't have my PS3 until Christmas.


----------



## slydude851 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

slydude851 

Pl0x say why you'd like to add me, i.e. "Hi, add me please, I saw a post you made on FAF." (taken from one guy that did do this, props to him).  I'm declining random friend requests cause lots of them were new people on MW2.

I put [Fur~] as my clan tag and I still have it set, no hate mail yet lol.

Play COD4MW 1 and 2 but now mostly 2, 
GTA4,
GTA4:TBOGT,
GTA4:TLATD,
and lastly, GH3


----------



## Tycho (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

What the hell is the benefit of having someone else's PSN ID if that someone doesn't play online multiplayer games?


----------



## DisturbiaWolf (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

DisturbiaWolf 

I'm looking for people to add... I only have one friend LOL


----------



## Lasair (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

Kn1ghtmare_

Always happy to have more fur's on my PSN list, but get your requests in quick, im almost at the 100ppl limit >_<

Plenty of games including GH:Metallica, MW2, Uncharted 2, FIFA 10 the list goes on lol.


----------



## Synapse (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

dcortez88

Only have a few games, most of them are kind of old:  GH3, GHWT, Soul Caliber IV, MGS4, COD4, and NCAA10.

Still wouldn't mind having more fur friends on my PSN list to talk to though. ^^


----------



## Teh Emo Penguin (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

TehEmoPenguin
I never really play games on it, I just use it for the Blu-Ray player...


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PSN: xXSinaXx

When you make the friend request leave your FA <3


----------



## Kami (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

kitey13 feel free to add me, but put your FA name in so i know who you are ;p

mostly play Gh and rock band games, i r virtual musician


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PSN: "TetoDoesntExist" and "cookiemonstor"

Also, tell me who you are when and if you add me. That'd be p. helpful.


----------



## Rytes (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

psn id : Ryghts


----------



## Kokusho (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

palaxius_hyral


----------



## bryant_husky (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

my psn id : Kiba_wolf23 plz all furries add me


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

benny19poohbaaa add me if want


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

If a mod stumbles upon this, I find it only fair to sticky it as the 360 has a similar thread.

Anywho, post here if you own a PS3. Looking to expand my circle of friends so feel free to add me (sgtscotty1).
It couldn't hurt to post what games you play most to see whom I'll bump into on the battlefield 

I play Modern Warfare 2 a lot along with Borderlands, Guitar Hero World Tour/5, and a few others.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

Mostly Killzone 2. I used to play Metal Gear Online, but I dropped it because people would be such cunts who'd kick you out of Survival Mode (or whatever it was called) because you were one level below them or something. I can see myself picking it up again, though.


----------



## navyfox (Mar 23, 2010)

PSN: navyfox231

please if you do add me to your friends list let me know were you got my PSN name from, I'm working on making a game list on my FA page some time soon.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Mar 23, 2010)

My PSN is AdrianMishamura I mostly play MAG, Demon's Souls, Metal Gear Online Borderlands, and a few other games like Lost Planet 2

It says your list is full


----------



## Bando (Mar 23, 2010)

PM me if you really want my name that bad, I'm not posting it all over the Internet.

I play Modern Warfare 2 and MAG on my PS3 mostly. Hoping to get Bad Company 2 sometime next month.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

If I ever get wireless internet for my house, look for Sqwerl900.


----------



## Synapse (Mar 24, 2010)

PSN: dcortez88  

I'm usually online a lot, just not always playing games because I might be using the computer instead.  

Don't have a whole lot of games, and nothing really new either.  lol

GH:WT
GH3
MGS4
Soul Caliber 4
Resistance 2
Call of Duty 4
GTA 4


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 24, 2010)

PSN IDs: 
TetoDoesntExist
cookiemonstor

I do not play any of my games because the sound on my TV isn't working and it is therefore pointless to use.


----------



## WolfieTeen (Mar 24, 2010)

PSN : Awesomeon (stupid name i know but i wanted to use something....) 

Games i play
_____________________
Grand Theft Auto 4
Saints Row 2
Little Big Planet
Infamous
Heavy Rain (So far my favorite game of the year)
Oblivion
Metal Gear Solid 4 (sometimes ..... wish the fucking install wasn't 6 gigabytes.)

I would put more games but i don't feel like it now.... Just don't ask me about Call of Duty. I don't have that game and i don't care. you can add me if you want but please don't add me if you want to chat on mic


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Add me up, I play MW2 allmost every day. I don't know any furries, and this is my first post. 


PSN: ShadowKing343434


i know i have alot of numbers but ShadowKing34343 was taken.


----------



## Envy (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't play too much... But feel free to add me. I'll hang out in your White Knight Chronicles town and critique your city planning skills :V


I'm 'Beoran'


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> If a mod stumbles upon this, I find it only fair to sticky it as the 360 has a similar thread.
> 
> Anywho, post here if you own a PS3. Looking to expand my circle of friends so feel free to add me (sgtscotty1).
> It couldn't hurt to post what games you play most to see whom I'll bump into on the battlefield
> ...



I has PS3. Love going on PS@H

I'll add you. (Birkin-G)
*wants Borderlands soooo fucking bad*


----------



## Adrianfolf (Mar 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I has PS3. Love going on PS@H
> 
> I'll add you. (Birkin-G)
> *wants Borderlands soooo fucking bad*


 
Do not get Borderlands. You'll regret it for the rest of your life. The game is filled with bugs and is very very boring. All the quests copy each other and the DLC isn't very big. Get yourself something more rewarding


----------



## Profetitus (Mar 25, 2010)

I played so far devil may cry 4 wich is awesome especialy pandoras box! and very epic cutscenes and resistance and Resident evil 5 with the new expansions ^^.
Litle big planet is awesome but it gets boring when you dont play with someone so if anyone wants to play a few games with me on R2 ,R5 ou LBP just add me my psn is Profetitus


----------



## Sulggo (Mar 25, 2010)

Psn: sulggo
Need to mw2 I haven't got anything new always playing sf4, mgs4 or army of two.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Mar 26, 2010)

PSN: xXSinaXx

Right now I'm mostly Bad Company 2 but I also have;

TF2, Killzon2, White Knight Chronicles....and more can't remember right now.

Feel free to add me anyone.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 26, 2010)

Stickied at OP's request.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Stickied at OP's request.



^_^ Thanks again.


----------



## Slantedfloors (Mar 30, 2010)

PSN: KillScreen1

Only game I have is MGS4, but you can always find me on PlayStation Home.


----------



## GrundMoon (Mar 30, 2010)

PSN : grundmoon

Well I spend most of my time on Uncharted 2 and RE5


----------



## SpartaDog (Mar 30, 2010)

PSN: SpartaDog

I only own 4 games for the PS3 at the moment because I'm poor, none of which PSN is very useful for.

You can usually find me shitting around on Home, though. I seem to be one of the few people that enjoys it. Because I suck.


----------



## Teco (Mar 30, 2010)

PSN: Tecopet or BolongaSkaters


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 30, 2010)

ill add you scotty as soon as i can ^^


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 30, 2010)

ID: auzbuzzard

What game I play most? Don't ask. You'll be scared. I haven't buy new games for, 3-4 years an I'm still in NFS carbon and RR7, I feel desperate for new games. And I'm still using the 1st gen model. I think v1 is the best, 4 USB and ps2 compatible. I've Bravia but I'd don't link them and I haven't have Sony hifi so it's useless. I use BDP to watch BD. Heat? Only if it don't burn I don't care. 

Besides, I'm quite poor at games. RE5 is te best example. I can't even play well in demo co-op mode. I really suck in gaming. 

Hmm, ps3, tell me what the hell can I do with PS Home. I'm gasped by it. 

Whatever, I'd like some PSN friends too, it's quite dull on the XMB.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 30, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> PSN: SpartaDog
> 
> I only own 4 games for the PS3 at the moment because I'm poor, *none of which PSN is very useful for.*
> 
> You can usually find me shitting around on Home, though. I seem to be one of the few people that enjoys it. Because I suck.



Use it to dl demo? I do that a lot. It's annoying Not to go thro all the thing in the game but it's really great fun just to try things out. 

Besides they're free. PS Home tho, all things r $$$


----------



## Zaiden (Apr 2, 2010)

I have Borderlands, Bad Company 2, Resident Evil 5, LittleBigPlanet, Uncharted 2, Warhawk, etc.

PSN is Zaiden892, please say something like "FA Forums" in the invite if you friend invite me.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 3, 2010)

borderlands, rainbow 6 vegas 2, CoD (4, WaW, & MW2), midnight club LA, oblivion, fallout 3, FF13, bad company 2, gta 4, dead space, & some others I don't play. 

If you want to add me as a friend PM me, I don't want 6million spam friends.


----------



## Icky (Apr 3, 2010)

hey, sure, I'm game. Who else is playing MW2 tonight? We should try a party or something. PM me if we can work it out.

EDIT: I'll have [FAF] as a clan tag, and I'm playing ground war, so if you see that then hey, surprise.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 3, 2010)

Would Assassin's Creed 2 be a good game to play?


----------



## Icky (Apr 3, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Would Assassin's Creed 2 be a good game to play?



Played a little bit into it, could never figure it out. I dunno, maybe not my kind of game. 

If you're talking about multiplayer, then ...I didn't even know it HAD multiplayer.


----------



## CFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Feel free to add me - codefirez

I play a wide variety ranging from AAA titles, Indie, Experimental, etc. Across many categories.

Make sure to mention that you are from FAF. Thanks


----------



## thegreymirror (Apr 5, 2010)

id: BENT-LIFE

26 y/o male, playing the hell out of BAD COMPANY 2. I also have MW2. I currently dont have have any online gaming friends other then my lil brother. I'm really interested to see what some coordinated warfare is like.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just a heads up, if you add me guys PLEASE say who you are, I'm not going to accept any more F/Rs without a message saying something.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 5, 2010)

The last two years for playing LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga online was not pretty. Connecting to a host was like finding a needle in a haystack. So then last week the online decided to work and people actually connected to me. Playing a few modes of Versus modes was pretty fun with these people online. So, find me online on Lego Star Wars as PSN ID squirrelmaize. I also play LBP but am almost finished the Lego game first, so except me more on that for a while.


----------



## CFox (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Just a heads up, if you add me guys PLEASE say who you are, I'm not going to accept any more F/Rs without a message saying something.



I'm soz thar :<


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone knows why my NFS carbon cannot connect to EA nation? F**kn annoring you know everytime I load into quick match and the strip shows up "connecting to EA nation" and it just frozen. I can't even get back to XMB and the only way to reboot is go damn around the console and force restart it. 

Every EA games happen like this. I wonder if some EA staff accidentally tripped over that Ethernet cable at the server room.

PS: if my phone continue to type like this I'm gonna THROW IT OUT OF MY DAD'S CAR WHICH IS TRAVELING 50mph RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Zaiden (Apr 6, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Anyone knows why my NFS carbon cannot connect to EA nation? F**kn annoring you know everytime I load into quick match and the strip shows up "connecting to EA nation" and it just frozen. I can't even get back to XMB and the only way to reboot is go damn around the console and force restart it.
> 
> Every EA games happen like this. I wonder if some EA staff accidentally tripped over that Ethernet cable at the server room.
> 
> PS: if my phone continue to type like this I'm gonna THROW IT OUT OF MY DAD'S CAR WHICH IS TRAVELING 50mph RIGHT NOW!!!



Pretty sure EA shut down the NFS Carbon servers. EA has a habbit of shutting down game servers after a year and a half or so.


----------



## Milo (Apr 8, 2010)

did I post here already?... probably not 

anyway, add klanoa17


----------



## lionalliance (Apr 9, 2010)

ID: Lionalliance


----------



## SipyCup (Apr 9, 2010)

I_Are_A_Furry
haven't got on in forever, Rather play xbox


----------



## RazorWolf327 (Apr 10, 2010)

Would love to play MW2 or Little Big Planet with some furs. A fur clan to join for MW2 would be even better, add me ^^ PSNID: RazorWolf327


----------



## RedFawkes215 (Apr 10, 2010)

Mine is RedFawkes215
I play Modern Warfare 2, Resident Evil 5, LittleBigPlanet, and a few downloadable games. Also looking for a fun clan to play with =3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

o_o I'd be more than willing to start up a furry clan for MW2, great idea ^__^


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

ya sweet im in i got a couple on my friends list now, but my other friends are starting to wonder where they came from


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ya sweet im in i got a couple on my friends list now, but my other friends are starting to wonder where they came from



That's why I sorta keep it on the down-low.


----------



## SolyJulie (Apr 11, 2010)

psn id is Jarnefeldt =p


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 12, 2010)

Dont have much in games but my PSN tag is  StargazerBleu


----------



## Leon_Negro (Apr 13, 2010)

Mine is Bama_Man_X.
Feel free to add me.
:3


----------



## FlakyRock (Apr 14, 2010)

FlakyRock -.-


----------



## 4sak3nFurry (Apr 14, 2010)

MrKkrabbs here go ahead and add me!

I play mw2, MAG, and lbp mostly. I have others but those are my main three.
Ask me to help with spec ops in mw2 I've beaten fully twice!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll add you eventually ^ Looking for MW2 furs >.>


----------



## Bando (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll add you eventually ^ Looking for MW2 furs >.>


.
Sent you a request yesterday, but your friends list is full >.>

PM me if you want myname THAT BAD. Play MW2, MAG, soon BC2 and FFXIII


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> .
> Sent you a request yesterday, but your friends list is full >.>
> 
> PM me if you want myname THAT BAD. Play MW2, MAG, soon BC2 and FFXIII



Again, sheesh. Time to clean house yet again >.>


----------



## 4sak3nFurry (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm going to have to do that aswell.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Mkay, deleted like 6 or so people, add meh peeps! (For mw2 fur clan)


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm up for a MW2 clan since I play it when I can since I share a copy


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 18, 2010)

PSN: Lt_VeNoM


I don't often play much, PM me if you're interested in a game of something..


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 18, 2010)

Adrianfolf said:


> I'm up for a MW2 clan since I play it when I can since I share a copy



is your psn the same as your xbox thing?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 18, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> is your psn the same as your xbox thing?


 
No my PSN is AdrianMishamura same as my XBL. I just haven't updated my forum profile to reflect this. Also I'm not on XBL a lot because I only use it for select few games I have on my PC


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 18, 2010)

psn killa964


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 18, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> psn killa964



do you play mw2?


----------



## RedFawkes215 (Apr 20, 2010)

I havn't gotten added by many, PSN name is RedFawkes215. I play MW2, LBP, RE5, Rock Band 2, and I have a few downloaded games. Add me if you wanna play, also looking for a fur clan in MW2 if there is one, just for fun though I'm not the competitive type. Please add me, this fennec like playing with people.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

RedFawkes215 said:


> I havn't gotten added by many, PSN name is redbarron. I play MW2, LBP, RE5, Rock Band 2, and I have a few downloaded games. Add me if you wanna play, also looking for a fur clan in MW2 if there is one, just for fun though I'm not the competitive type. Please add me, this fennec like playing with people.



you any good at rock band?


----------



## RedFawkes215 (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> you any good at rock band?



Havn't played lately but I can try


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 21, 2010)

RedFawkes215 said:


> Havn't played lately but I can try



expert atleast?


----------



## ShiningShadow2900 (Apr 23, 2010)

My is brod2900 I play this game MAG and SmackDown Vs Raw 2010 on ocassion mostly MAG all the time if you want to be my friend then request it then I will add you. Also add your FA account when you are requesting so I know who you are and add me anytime.


----------



## Lucanine (Apr 25, 2010)

I play MW2 and Soul Calibur 4...pretty much it >w<
Well, mine is Lucanine...


----------



## 4sak3nFurry (Apr 25, 2010)

So what is this mw2 clan rag? I currently use FurE


----------



## RedFawkes215 (Apr 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> expert atleast?



Nope I can't do expert.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

4sak3nFurry said:


> So what is this mw2 clan rag? I currently use FurE



well my friends dont know im furry, but i dont care so we might just get as many as we can and just play


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 26, 2010)

scotty is not leet 

he loves noob tubes :3


----------



## DudeManBro (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey guys, my PSN is *DudeManBro*.
Games I have..
Burnout Paradise
Killzone 2
Uncharted 2
MW2
Just Cause 2
Red Faction Guerrilla
Metal Gear Online (North America, ID - Dude_Man_Bro )
And of course Little Big Planet.

But if you add me please add fA to the subtext in the invite.
Oh and I play mostly any time of the day, whether it be 5am or 5pm, I don't sleep much.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> scotty is not leet
> 
> he loves noob tubes :3



Yeah, as I scream some obscenity out every time I see one...


----------



## DudeManBro (Apr 29, 2010)

I've seen about 2 people last night with clan tags as [FurE]
Can't remember there names, but I have mine set as [Â¾Â¾Â¾Â¾] in case anyone plays me.
I'm gonna be Tar21'ing it all night long.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 29, 2010)

DudeManBro said:


> I've seen about 2 people last night with clan tags as [FurE]
> Can't remember there names, but I have mine set as [Â¾Â¾Â¾Â¾] in case anyone plays me.
> I'm gonna be Tar21'ing it all night long.



nice my fav gun is the riot sheild. before you call me a noob i am 10 prestige and i have all but one title


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't stand the riot shield >.>


----------



## Skittle (May 1, 2010)

PSN ID: SkittleFiddle


----------



## Convel (May 4, 2010)

AJ-ATOMICA


----------



## Luca (May 4, 2010)

My PSN is ELBA13.(Terrible name I know)

Add me if you want to. Im always up for a game of Uncharted 2 or BFBC2.


----------



## RedFawkes215 (May 4, 2010)

Reposting myself with my new name RedFawkes215 old name was redbarron I own LBP, RE5, MW2, and Rock Band 2. I only play for fun and am a friendly person, please add me if you please


----------



## Vox14 (May 4, 2010)

My PSN ID is "Atlas 314" without the space. I'm usually up for playing RE5 or Uncharted 2.


----------



## Wolfpack300 (May 6, 2010)

Alekgator is my psn name

I have Modern Warfare 2 (just got stimulus package) and Little Big Planet. Message me if you want to play


----------



## Kitoth (May 6, 2010)

My PSN ID is: Gourry25

I have Mag, SSF4, SC4, MGS4, Resistance 1, Blazblue, SF4 and Darksiders as far as my Ps3 games go. going to get Re5 gold alter this month.

please let me know in some way you added me so i can know who it is I'm playing with. and yes i got a USB headset btw.


----------



## Jingkaide (May 6, 2010)

FuzzyMcNubNubs

I mostly play Battlefield: Bad Company.


----------



## Draegon Fayte (May 6, 2010)

ID: Draegon_Fayte

Playin mostly WipEout, HAWX, IL2 and LBP.


----------



## Xouls_klattic (May 12, 2010)

Mine is xouls_klattic. Add me I'm tired of getting stuck with general_vodak_kid in Fat Princess


----------



## furvien (May 13, 2010)

my PSN is Murvien but try to say who you are before adding me from FA

 caus i also gets random nutjobs adding me and i gots ppl from my school on my friends list who i think are furry haters (but what they dont know is that a furry has slipped under their radar and is standing behind them with a knife......) lol


----------



## Kreevox (May 13, 2010)

Lombaxman for me


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 14, 2010)

Darkhaven3. I used to play Modern Warfare 2, and still play Bad Company 2, Unreal Tournament 3, LOTR: Conquest, Metal Gear Online, Saints Row 2, and Enemy Territory: Quake Wars.

I'm third prestige, level 59 on Modern Warfare 2. I... _might_ pick it up again I guess, if interest compels me again, what with the new maps out and the new maps soon to come. I dunno, though, MW2 is going to be obsolete come this November, so...


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (May 16, 2010)

i have 2 Ollz56 and Prozac_Attack 
i play on cod 4 modernwarfare2 and world at war


----------



## Kipikipo (May 17, 2010)

This b'ox's account is "Kipikipo-". Current online games are Little Big Planet, Uncharted 2, and MW2.


----------



## VenJerry (May 17, 2010)

PSN ID: Venfox


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (May 22, 2010)

any one up for some MW2


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (May 22, 2010)

or TEKKEN 6


----------



## Kain Raccoon (May 24, 2010)

RoCKiNG_RaCCoON is the name
MW2 is sometimes mah game xD ...
i has others aswell


----------



## Thallis (May 25, 2010)

DVS10 is mine. Don't expect me to play MW2.


----------



## Furryguitarist (May 29, 2010)

PSN: biohazardzombie. If you wanna add me, go ahead.


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 2, 2010)

Mollfie!

Add me if you want. I mostly play Red Dead Redemption at the moment. I also play Sega and Sonic All-Star Racers online. I have Tekken 6 but I'm rubbish lol


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 11, 2010)

PSN: Iudicium86

I'm mostly on Little Big Planet these days. I also have a headset. 
If you have LBP, headset, and play it often. Add me. Especially if you create as well  Would love to share levels.

Other game I play online occasionally:  Bomberman Ultra.


----------



## Convel (Jun 11, 2010)

i think i may have posted on this thread before with my PSN ID but here it is again AJ-ATOMICA

i play red dead redemption, COD MW2, Battlefield Bad Company 2 online a lot, i still have all the little big planet CO-OP stuff to do and Uncharted 2 online


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 11, 2010)

PSN: Virtro

I'm most likely on LBP, MNR, MW2, BBC2, and GTA4


----------



## Laser Jesus (Jun 12, 2010)

PSN: Indefinatrix

I am ashamed to say that I still haven't managed to microwave/break the MW2 disc. Between the RAGE it's so fun ;_;
Also various other games that nobody cares about that are fun as hell with a bunch of friends and maybe some alcohol, like mediocre fighting games in the WWE SVR series.


----------



## Atrum Lupus (Jun 12, 2010)

PSN: PyroMan_Dan   I mainly only play Red Dead Redemption and Killzone 2 but I'm getting more games once I finally get a job.


----------



## Leon_Negro (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

My PSN is "Bama_Man_X"

The games I'm playing as of right now are:
*Red Dead Redemption
*Saint's Row 2
*The Orange Box
*Lost Planet 2
*Marvel Versus Capcom 2
*Resident Evil 5
*Soul Calibur IV

If anything else, you all are also welcome to add me for chatting. :3


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 2, 2010)

my ps3 is UNDER2theOATH, not that i dont hate it


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 7, 2010)

Psn id: Nekorojo. 
add me if you like. I have Red dead, 1943, MVC2.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 12, 2010)

I really think that we can form a MW2 Furry clan.  I got someone else to set their clan tag to [Fur~] like mine although there is always room for more suggestions.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 13, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> I really think that we can form a MW2 Furry clan.  I got someone else to set their clan tag to [Fur~] like mine although there is always room for more suggestions.


 
i think [FurE] is better myself but i have seen [Fur~] and today i met a fur thats not from here cause his name had wolf in it.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i think [FurE] is better myself but i have seen [Fur~] and today i met a fur thats not from here cause his name had wolf in it.



So here are the suggestions so far: [FurE] and [Fur~].  I personally don't care which one we use, I'd just like to play some games with more furs.

I sent out a butt load of friend requests yesterday.  Made a list of all the people that have posted their PSN names here.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 14, 2010)

Birkin-G

 I play LBG and RE5, but I hope to get the new Killzone soon :3c

oh, and please tell me you know me from FAF. I don't like random F- request


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 14, 2010)

8-bit said:


> RE5


 This is so surprising. 

I think you may have aspergers or something, 8-bit.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is so surprising.
> 
> I think you may have aspergers or something, 8-bit.


 
No, I just like re. Also, those are really the only two online capable  games I got


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 14, 2010)

well 8-bit you should try nazi zombies, some people dont like the arcade like style where you cant win, but its an amazing zombie game


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jul 18, 2010)

Mine is MilesRose :3


----------



## Jaden (Jul 18, 2010)

Hai
Jadendude


----------



## Larry (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

Idk if I already posted it, but I'll do it anyway.
IGN: sirleafjr


----------



## J peth (Jul 28, 2010)

J peth

tends to be my username everywhere i go.


----------



## Lucanine (Jul 29, 2010)

Hm... Don't remember if I posted here...
Well, if not,
PSN is Lucanine!
TF2 anyone? D:


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (Jul 29, 2010)

hi does anyone play on blur i just recently got it and want some friends to play with


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jul 30, 2010)

PSN: Qualitygamer


Got  Uncharted 2, Warhawk, Burnout: Paradise, Lead and Gold: Gangs of the West, Battlefield 1943, Resistance 2, Crash Commando, and when it is released: Team ICO HD Collection.

Still debating whether I should either get Duke Nukem: Forever for PC or PS3...


----------



## Shouden (Aug 3, 2010)

not that they're'll be many here I'll see online, my PSN ID is SuperShouden


----------



## Dragsooth (Aug 5, 2010)

PSN : Dragsooth- 

Add me! ^.^ I mostly play MW2 but I also have: RE5 and GTA IV. I'll make my tag on MW2 [Fur~]!


----------



## IInquis (Aug 6, 2010)

PSN ID: FoxmanZEO

Dorky I know, but all my stuff is there, so I've kept it. Muchly appreciate any Bad Company 2 squaddies or adversaries. Though I've got loads of the little PSN titles and a bunch of older, less popular, co-op stuff I can't play often enough to get sick of. Be nice to dig 'em up.
Never really got into Call of Duty though, probably not going to be able to pick up anything newer for a little while and no microphone yet, sorry.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Aug 8, 2010)

look below 
Edit now that I'm settled things have changed (i.e. signature) so
TNP_R41D3R


----------



## Acharky (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PSN ID: Atary77


----------



## Klimaform (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PSN ID: Klimaform-


----------



## cogahusky (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PSN ID: Tonic_UK


----------



## Runa (Aug 21, 2010)

Runa216 here, feel free to add me on PS3, but know that I have all three systems and I play shooters on the 360, I mostly just play Rock Band 2 on my PS3 online.


----------



## Cam (Aug 24, 2010)

PSN: cmrnmrphy

Im usually nothing but CODMW2 though


----------



## Braux (Aug 30, 2010)

PSN: Bx395

Same, I got MW2, R6V2, MAG, but hoping to get some other good games.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 30, 2010)

I know have, Dirt 2, NFS Shift, and GT5P. I'm barrowing GTA IV from my brother and probably Shift and Dirt 2 are going to be traded for Heavy Rain or something....oh, and I also have Burnout Paradise, Flower and all the chapters of Tales of Monkey Island...and I have Motorstorm. Just the first MS for now.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

ReRuss- Tell me ur forum id when u add... I'm not on PS3 much so send PM or msg me on msn or something if u wanna play something

I loves me some LBP, or co-op things...


----------



## Jaden (Aug 31, 2010)

Add me: jadendude 
Cod5
Lbp
RDR!!(soon)
Badco 1
Burnout paradise


----------



## LLiz (Aug 31, 2010)

Username: Jelly2003

Please add me! I'd love to play games online, pity I don't have many. 

Pitty that the only game I have is Little Big Planet... is Farcry 2 multiplayer?


----------



## Jaden (Aug 31, 2010)

LLiz said:


> Username: Jelly2003
> 
> Please add me! I'd love to play games online, pity I don't have many.
> 
> Pitty that the only game I have is Little Big Planet... is Farcry 2 multiplayer?


 yes


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> PSN: cmrnmrphy
> 
> Im usually nothing but CODMW2 though


 
Same that game has the shitiest balancing ever


----------



## Inya (Sep 7, 2010)

All I ever do is play Little Big planet.
It would be nice to play when Lbp2 comes out.

PSN: kooljuke08​


----------



## ghilliefox (Sep 8, 2010)

ID:foehammerr
games:
MW2
bfbc2
lbp
modnation racers
killzone2
mgs4
and uncharted 2


----------



## Twink (Sep 10, 2010)

Mines PAYBACK-Twink I think I mean it could be without the hyphen I don't pay attention to my own name so SHOOT ME! hit me up or something


----------



## SinKaline (Sep 11, 2010)

Add me, I mostly play Little Big Planet, though I'm looking into getting other games

ID: KalineDaTimelord


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 11, 2010)

PSN: Harmony_Newf

I only have Metal Gear Solid: 4 and of course Metal Gear: Online but I plan on getting M.A.G, possibly SOCOM confrontation and socom 4 depending on how good they are... and a few others, maybe black ops.


----------



## King Ghidorah 2 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have two PSN's

1. King_Ghidorah_2
2. Godzilla157890


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

HowlinMadMax. add me i play BFBC2 ther


----------



## Phirae (Sep 17, 2010)

You guessed it 

Phirae

Feel free to add me, got no-one on my friend list -_-
mainly because its separate to my normal one but...

I've COD MW2 
Which is pretty much the only MMO I play nowadays...

Oh, and LBP!
Gonna get LBP2 when it comes out


----------



## Pocket Chant (Sep 24, 2010)

PSN: Gamewinner07

I don't play much though. You'll probably find me on MAG or other PS3 exclusives, as I play my 360 alot more.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 24, 2010)

PSN: Clevelandr

*LBP*, RB2, Uncharted 2, Burnout Paradise

pre-ordered LBP2, RB3

will probably get PSMove, Sports Champs, Heroes on the Move, Need for Speed, InFamous 2, R&C: All 4 One


----------



## Oxa (Sep 25, 2010)

My PSN: MarblCake (PSN inspired by Fat Princess); I also have Super Street Fighter IV. Thinking about downloading Warhawk. I'm waiting for the new Ghost Recon and Twisted Metal, I won't buy COD until the new one comes out. Same with Rock Band, there's a new Rock Band 3 coming soon, which is why I'm not buying Rock Band 2.


----------



## SICK (Sep 25, 2010)

PSN: Tactics_N_Action


----------



## Pwnsausages (Oct 14, 2010)

PSN: Pwnsausages


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 15, 2010)

PSN: Salvo_ARC


----------



## Kain Raccoon (Oct 19, 2010)

Since my *RoCKiNG_RaCCoON* 
psn account ish filled :S  I decided to make second 
account XD here it is:
*Mad_GReEN_BuNNy *
the two accounts i go on very regularly 
as i have important friends on both  
lol >x< sooo... yea 
I have dead rising 2 , mw2 , cod waw, ut3, Resistance 2 , 
Socom Con. , Lbp(awesome) ,urms...oh yea battlefield bc2 and Brutal legend.. and murr


----------



## Reikhan (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

Woof woof I'm on PS3: Dobywulf


----------



## Fengathor (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PSN: Fengathor
I play Modern Warfare 2 and Resistance 2 more than anything. Need some more friends, only have my brother as one atm D:.


----------



## toddlergirl (Nov 13, 2010)

my PSN is ikklesammy  I play LBP and White Knight Chronicles at the moment.  Having some people to pal around with on WKC would be good fun


----------



## Wolfpack300 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

Psn- Alekgator
I have black ops, just let me know how you friended me please :3


----------



## Zane (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

Tawneh

Currently only have RDR and RE5, but I'll be expanding my collection soon!
Also I only have one friend on there, so requests would be nice. D:


----------



## HughUG (Nov 29, 2010)

PSN ID : FuzzLightyear92

 Add me if you like!

I haveeee...

RDR
LBP
CoD Modern Wafare 2
(Will have black ops for christmas)
thats all my multilpayer games atm


----------



## NK129 (Nov 29, 2010)

PSN: GnarlyBeans

All I got is Uncharted2 & Resident Evil 5. -_-
But Hope I'll get more games soon.

I Just got my PS3 a day ago!! Sheesh!!


----------



## MaxCoyote (Nov 30, 2010)

amerterasu419

Yes, I misspelled it, I know.  No way to fix it since Sony forces you to write a username in stone after you hit enter. 

Always up for a game of... whatever.


----------



## Robot-Bear-Crew (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PSN ID: KAM1208 

psn rules over xbox live any day


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2010)

My PSN is Rowan_kitty.  The only games I have right now are LittleBigPlanet, Mirrors Edge and Some kind of Sega collection game.


----------



## LindsayPL (Jan 9, 2011)

PSN id: TyskiPl


----------



## navyfox (Jan 16, 2011)

PSN: navyfox231

please if you do add me to your friends list let me know were you got my PSN name from, I'm working on making a game list on my FA page some time soon.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 18, 2011)

PSN:UKLAD10

Gonna get ya on Call of Duty 4


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2011)

Klanoa17

I haaaave... metal gear solid 4. that's it :C but I also have gamefly, so...


----------



## Biospark (Jan 20, 2011)

PSN ID: Biospark-G

I play all sort of stuff but I'm always willing to do a little co-op. Right now, I'm looking for some people to jump into lbp2 with


----------



## Nokly (Jan 20, 2011)

PSN: Nokle. Nokly was taken  Add me when ever but the only online game I really play is ACB.


----------



## FT522 (Jan 22, 2011)

PSN: FT522. Add me if you want to.


----------



## Aunshi360 (Jan 22, 2011)

;


----------



## Filby (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello : D
My PSN is Xxsharinganx
I Love to play black ops so if you ever wanna play some Zombies hit me up 
Don't be a stranger. Just hit me with your best shot. ; )
I have other games also so msge me soon : D if you ever want to play.
Resident Evil 5
Naruto storm 2
Transformers war for Cybertron


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 26, 2011)

PSN: ask
Games: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood Online. I've been playing that one a lot, mainly over vacations.
Lego Star Wars: TCS
Sometimes LBP
Critter Crunch
ask me about more


----------



## chrispywolf (Jan 30, 2011)

PSN ID: Gearon25
I have Little Big Planet (1st one) and Ratchet ToD so far...just got my PS3 yesterday and am currently friend-less so please add me!


----------



## Dizro (Jan 30, 2011)

ID: TNP_R41D3R
I play a pretty average amount of time on the PS3
CoDs WaW - Black Ops
Killzone 2
Skate 3
Just Cause 2
and usually playing Co-op in Dead Rising 2


----------



## Zilvus (Feb 14, 2011)

PSN: Zilvus - Feel free to add me ^^


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 16, 2011)

My PSN ID is Killercam0021.


----------



## StriderAuerion (Feb 18, 2011)

my psn is stridercrowe.
Lately I've been playing MvsC3 and Dead Space 2


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

My PSN is: *Hayato7891*

Game I currently have for Online play:

*Marvel Vs Capcom 3*
*Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2*
*Super Street Fighter 4 *
*BlazBlue: Continuum Shift*

Feel free to send me a VM whenever you want to play.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I been playing a lot of Mass Effect 2 and Marvel Vs Capcom 3.

If anyone like to play some rounds of Marvel Vs Capcom 3 with send a PM to me with your PSN ID and write you back when we can play.

Looking foward to it  .


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 25, 2011)

I dont know why I havent added to this thread yet.

My PSN name is DarkfoxxBunyip

Mostly (atm only) played game is GT5. Always looking for ppl to race against! so add me if you wanna duke it out on Nurnburgring or Suzuka :3


----------



## ReapandKnow (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PSN id: ReapandKnow


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

SublimeV12
If you play any racing games you betta' get da FUCK OUTTA MY WAY! jk, I  support fair racing, but if you ram me, I'll show you hell.
Add me if you want a competitive racer friend
RACING GAMES:
GT5 collectors edition, Midnight Club LA, Burnout Paradise, Need For Speed Hot Pursuit, Test Drive Unlimited 2, and probably more.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 19, 2011)

If if anyone need a extra player for Marvel Capcom 3 just let me know.


----------



## Luca (Mar 22, 2011)

I got a new one. Luca_the_Lazy. 

Anywho I'm always up for some LBP2. My next big online game will be MK9 though...


----------



## riotlion (Mar 26, 2011)

PSN: vampirelupus
Online games:
Marvel v Capcom 3
Call of Duty: Black Ops
ModNation Racers

If you're adding me, just let me know you're from the FA forums.


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 26, 2011)

still thinking about getting MK9 but till then if you play black ops often add me
PSN: Rachrix


----------



## Dragsooth (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey, Rachy!

I'll just repost for the new guys :3

PSN: Dragsooth-

I usually just play Black Ops, my next game is Elder Scrolls V though XP


----------



## asapfgd (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

mine is asapfgd  I will happily befrend anyone as long as you say you got my ID from here. 

fyi im LV 12


----------



## Dawnwind Lazuli (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PitbFox

Not related to my fursona, more related to childhood nickname and MGS4 emblems


----------



## thelastwerewolf (Apr 17, 2011)

PSN: TheLastWerewolf

Games: MGS4, Resistance 1


----------



## Green-Goofball (Apr 18, 2011)

My PS3 died on me recently, plan to get a replacement some day soon. My PSN is Green-Goofball, I'll be on soon. playing the same games i always do; Metal gear online and anything that Bethesda just got done making.


----------



## Green-Goofball (Apr 18, 2011)

If only we could get a Battle tech or mech warrior title, that would rock.


----------



## kabiscube (Apr 18, 2011)

PSN: Otoq
mostly play Little big planet 2, Skate 3 and Katamari forever


----------



## thelastwerewolf (Apr 18, 2011)

someone PLEASE add me, i need friends


----------



## SkyXero (Apr 18, 2011)

my ID is ZeroSkyKitsuneX i mostly play blazblue:continuum shift.


----------



## Pine (Apr 21, 2011)

PSN: Pine_Joofer92

I'll accept any requests


----------



## Askad (Apr 24, 2011)

Mine's Askad666 [dont blame,someone else has taken Askad and Askad123...]
I mostly play Ac brotherhood,MvC3,Skate 3,Mgs4. =3


----------



## skyler-the-fox (May 1, 2011)

keep it going
Mine is: SkylerTheFox
I play COD black ops and SVR 2011


----------



## Mr. Brightside (May 21, 2011)

Needs moar people.
PSN ID: the62ndprophet
Games: Medal of Honor, BFBC2, COD4, COD5, and MW2 and BO only if asked to.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 2, 2011)

looking for someone to play BO with right now cause im bored
PSN:Rachrix


----------



## ChaosInTrance (Jun 4, 2011)

PSN name is TheNeonGamer, Just like my 360 name


----------



## FrostByte421 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mine is Frostbyte421.  Has no one to play online with.

I has Resistance, Killzone 2, LBP, and others I can't think of right now.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 14, 2011)

FrostByte421 said:


> Resistance...


 Crap, and I just got rid of Resistance... and was already regretting it.  PM me what else you've got, maybe?


----------



## Chernobyl (Jun 16, 2011)

PSN ID: Killed_By_Kume-- 
I mainly play Black Ops...and I have a few other games that I can't think of. But add me! Just lemme know you're from FA, so I know x3


----------



## Darkninja344 (Jun 17, 2011)

PSN: Darkninja344

Mostly play M.A.G.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 23, 2011)

I just got a PS3 

PSN: BoScotty

Only multiplayer games I got so far are Tekken 6 and Soul Calibur 4.


----------



## zestycoyote (Jun 27, 2011)

PSN: zestycoyote

I play mostly Black Ops online.


----------



## Synapse (Jun 30, 2011)

PSN: dcortez88

I think I may have posted in here a long time ago, but since then I've gone through a phase where I was into pc gaming and stopped buying games for my PS3.  I still am a pc gamer for now but I'm trying to make an effort of playing more on the PS3 again.  

That being said I have practically no friends on there anymore since I didn't play it for so long.  The majority of games I own on there are still old, but recently I did buy RB3 so I'll probably be playing that most of the time I'm online.  I also invested in a good gaming headset so I'll always use a mic when available.  Feel free to add me on there since I could use a few buddies to play with from time to time.   

Games:
CoD4
Soul Caliber IV
Rock Band 3
Guitar Hero 3
GH: World Tour
Resistance 2
GTA IV


----------



## Drace_Lekach (Jul 3, 2011)

PSN: Drace_Lekach

I have Resistance 1 and 2, Bad company 2, Killzone 2, LBP 1, MAG, BF 1943, Section 8, Fat Princess, Call of duty world at war, mod nation racers, & and some other DLC games and such


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 17, 2011)

LtEagleEyes140 at your service. I will be your eye of the sky. If anyone comes in my scope. I will pick them off with Lumilia (L96 on Black Ops)

Note: I might be full so reply to me if it is


----------



## RobertLiori (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine is RedoHedgehog! ^w^ I don't have that much games though OTL...


----------



## Aude (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm Chocololi, on there~.


----------



## Shockerz (Jul 30, 2011)

PSN: Shockerz06

I play Black Ops, Fallout: New Vegas and Medal of Honor.
Feel free to add me, but tell me where your from and your username. :]


----------



## DW_ (Aug 14, 2011)

StingReay1

I have Dead Rising 2, UT3, Soul Calibur IV, Dragon Ball: Raging Blast and Burnout Paradise.


----------



## wolfman25 (Aug 14, 2011)

To find out mine just pm me any time


----------



## bmo (Aug 14, 2011)

My PSN is fendrelthefurry. I'm supprised so many of you play black ops. I'm actually trying to start a clan in black ops for furry gamers. Just put Fur in you clan tag and have a paw print somewhere in your emblem to join. Up to you.


----------



## Nightlinez (Aug 16, 2011)

Mine is Nightlinez!
Feel free to add/message me :3


----------



## DrakeFellwing (Aug 21, 2011)

UID: Drakorus


----------



## Alex-L (Aug 22, 2011)

Ondorsun

Not on there too often, but I do check in every once in a while.


----------



## Numsy (Aug 23, 2011)

I play Black Ops on my Hungry--Monkey account.

If you're an Uncharted 2 fan add me on Iioness (iioness)


----------



## Xeno (Sep 9, 2011)

PSN:MisterKittens (don't ask)
I mostly play BFBC2 and Mw2. I used to play Black Ops but I don't like how you have all the attachments as soon as you bought a gun so i stopped playing it.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Sep 12, 2011)

PSN ID: UknownPerson
Just let me know that you're from FA

Mostly play MW2 online but will be playing Uncharted 3 and MW3 when they're out.  Also have Uncharted 2, LBP, and Mod Nation and sometimes play them as well.


----------



## devilotmarkky (Sep 12, 2011)

PSN ID: Devilotmarkky

play: Lost Planet 2, BlazBlue CS/CS2


----------



## RazorWolf327 (Sep 13, 2011)

PSN ID: RazorWolf327

Currently playing: Mortal Kombat, MK Arcade Kollection, SSIVAE, and Black Ops if you ask nicely >.>

Soon to be playing Castlevania Harmony of Despair once it comes out.


----------



## AleyusLives (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

I'm Aleyus-LEO

Please add me!


----------



## Nikita.Richtofen (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PSN: dexwolf64
I don't play a lot of games, I play Blazin' angels and CODBO Zombies.


----------



## Vega (Sep 30, 2011)

Ketsueki Wolf

If you want to play some Mortal Kombat, Super Street Fighter IV, Metal Gear Solid, Red Dead Redemption, MvC3 or Uncharted 2, just send me a Friend Request telling me you're from here!  ^.^


----------



## Gelltor (Oct 5, 2011)

PSN: Gelltor

I mostly play FPS, add me if you want


----------



## Ty Rufus (Oct 8, 2011)

PSN ID: tyfox45


----------



## maxx88 (Oct 19, 2011)

i need somebody to play dead island and portal 2 co op with add me yall! , ID; isaac113


----------



## Alisbet (Oct 27, 2011)

PSN ID: Alisbet See you there. I especially like to hang out in PS Home.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 30, 2011)

Psn:MisterKittens Games:BFBC2, Mw2, BO, and Mw3 when it comes out.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 9, 2011)

Mkay made a new account that was meant for me and my friends' clan buuut oh well, guess it'll be my furfag account.

It's The_Top_Gear_Dog and I will be playing mw3 a lot so feel free to add me.

(PS. Yeah, our clan was going to consist of all the UK top gear...guys but I then learned they got a dog and named it top gear dog lol)


----------



## Pine (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm going to be on my PS3 a lot more now that I have MW3.

just add Pine_Joofer92


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Nov 13, 2011)

Got a PS3 again yesterday. So I'm back with the cool kids on PSN.
Add Sideli- <:


----------



## guster11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Add me, I should be on a bit more now with UC3. I'm guster11 on psn.


----------



## Silver_fox1995 (Dec 3, 2011)

my psn is Silver_Fox1995 ^_^

P.S my favourite game to play online are ace combat assault horizon, modern warfare 3, gran turismo 5, medal of honor, battlefield 3

also if you do add me plz state in the friend request that your from FAF because i don't accept random friend requests 

thank you


----------



## Project_X (Dec 7, 2011)

My PSN is: Rikyuu-ZX
I'm on pretty often. Send me a request and such! Just put that you're from FA or FAF, please.

I play Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3, Lost Planet 2, Modern Warfare 2, Gran Tourismo 5, Soul Calibur 4, Unreal Tournament 3, Borderlands, and Super Street Fighter 4: Arcade Edition (compatible with Super Street Fighter 4)
EDIT: Just got MW3 a day ago. Seems easier to rank up in. Then again, I'm diggin' this KSG-12 and Suitcase Gun combo. It seems to piss people off. I love it. >w>


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

hiya, mine is DLovre

Right now im playing mw3 and skyrim


----------



## Kasbidian (Jan 3, 2012)

My PSN is KasWWoif, just say in the msg "FA" so I don't ask who you are, been getting random request...
I mostly play Skate. 3 and BattleField 3 and Grand Theft Auto 4 I dont have the other episodes just GTA4. I have a few other games I'm willing to play so just check my trophies.


----------



## Superdoh (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok late b-day/Xmas Present, Though my Friends list obviously is rather lacking and I want fill it with friends. (When it comes to Multiplayer I have Hot Pursuit, Legendary, LBP and the community's favorite; Apples to Apples) I am also currently temporarily owning COD: Black Ops and MGS4 for now. So if any of you guys want to Compete or Co-op with me, feel free to send a friend invite. (Like what Kasbidian says; just say your from FA is enough )

PSN ID: Same as my Xbox one (Silverway)  

P.S: I also don't mind hanging out in HOME as couple of the games there like Poker can get addicting. See you guys later ^_^


----------



## Superdoh (Jan 10, 2012)

yeah seems like this PSN thread is abit dated since 2009 o.o; so I'm not going to randomly add people...since they may have changed their games since then or perhaps don't have a PS3 anymore.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 10, 2012)

PSN account: KillerCam0021

If anyone wants to take me on at King Of Fighters Xlll my PM box is ready to take challenges.


----------



## Superdoh (Jan 10, 2012)

sorry I don't have any fighting games yet, just LBP, Shooters and Hot Pursuit and Apples to Apples :3


----------



## sumatratiger (Jan 14, 2012)

my account name is :  sumatratiger


----------



## Agent-Husky00 (Jan 16, 2012)

My PSN ID is Agent-Clark00, so feel free to add me. I play BFBC2, NFS The Run, Uncharted 2 & 3, Battlefield 1943, and sometimes PSHome.


----------



## Weremagnus (Jan 19, 2012)

Magmoose is mine.
I don't play a lot of Multiplayer games though. R&C:All 4 One and Little Big Planet are about the only ones.


----------



## Superdoh (Jan 20, 2012)

Which LBP? I now have both =3


----------



## Sparxus (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine is jakaroonie (Yeah I hate it, but it was like 3 years ago when I set that up)


----------



## Jackal_DarkRaven (Jan 22, 2012)

TheReaper1134 on PSN


----------



## kiwischan (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

psn id: kiwischan


----------



## Agate (Feb 2, 2012)

XxRaeOfTimexX feel free to add me.


----------



## Pine (Feb 2, 2012)

Pine_Joofer92

Feel free to add me. I'll be on a lot when Twisted Metal comes out.


----------



## Vega (Feb 2, 2012)

PSN ID:  Ketsueki Wolf

Remember to tell me who you are from the forums!

I play:
Ultimate Marvel vs CAPCOM 3

Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition

Uncharted 3

Metal Gear Solid 4

Mortal Kombat

and sometimes Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## PixelEcchi (Feb 11, 2012)

PSN: PixelEcchi
^-^


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 12, 2012)

PSN: dingowolfau

Mortal Kombat
MK Arcade Kollection
Little Big Planet

Rarely on tho.


----------



## Nite`Wolf (Feb 12, 2012)

Feel free to add me at NiteWolf533 - hopefully I have not reached the maximum number of friends.

The games I play that are online:

*Call of Duty: Black Ops* (often)
*Call of Duty: Modern Warefare 3* (rarely)
*Killzone 2*: (Not much anymore, but feel free to ask if you wanna play it with me)
*Killzone 3*: (Not much anymore, but feel free to ask)
*Marvel vs Capcom 2* (Not much anymore, but feel free to ask)
*Resident Evil 5* (Still need to try it)

Yes, I may not have much interesting games to play with much people, which that is fine. But if you play any of those games, and would like to add me, send away, just tell me who you are please, and thank you.


----------



## Fellout (Feb 17, 2012)

spaz-munt online everynow and then.


----------



## Bluflare (Feb 20, 2012)

PSN: gyrukorain22

I play games, and besides the easiest way to tell what kind of games I play look at my trophy collection duh if you see any % of any game then I play it.


----------



## nicoga3000 (Feb 28, 2012)

PSN:  nicoga3000

I haven't been playing much on my PS3 lately...Mostly all on my Vita.


----------



## Goronian (Mar 9, 2012)

PSN: Goronianka

I... Franky, I have no idea what multiplayer games I play these days.


----------



## Dragsooth (Mar 9, 2012)

I guess I'll post my PSN here again :3

PSN: Dragsooth-

Don't forget that little dash there! I like to call it a tail :3c

I mainly play MW3 and Rockband at the moment, I only play expert drums, since that's all I have... I'm not singing >->

Skyrim is on hold cause I beat it and maxed out everything... waiting for dat DLC. Please make sure to tell me you're a furry and that you got my PSN from FA!


----------



## RazorWolf327 (Mar 17, 2012)

Posting again. Mainly since it feels like I'm not getting much use out of my PS3 now a days. Feeling a bit lonely too... >.> Anywho, add me. We'll see what we have and boom, maybe we'll play something. Or we'll never speak again. ._. 

PSN: RazorWolf327

Right off the bat I'll say no, I don't have Modern Warfare 3. Nor do I plan on getting it. Seems like that's all people play now a days. x3


----------



## Dragsooth (Mar 17, 2012)

RazorWolf327 said:


> Right off the bat I'll say no, I don't have Modern Warfare 3. Nor do I plan on getting it. Seems like that's all people play now a days. x3



There are alot of games for the PS3 and alot of the good ones aren't even multiplayer, like Skyrim. Call of Duty is a fun competitive game to play with friends, or other furs, in this case. If you wanna be different, then try Battlefield! There are many other good multiplayer games, but I find shooting the hell out of people with  other furs fun, unless said furs blare music through their microphone. 

Little Big Planet, Resident Evil 5, and a few other online games are fun too, but it really limits the amount of players to do things with. I'm not at all saying Call of Duty rocks, but it's a really fun arcade/shooter game to play with friends. I really don't think this thread was created for other furs to add other furs, so they can all play Skyrim alone x3


----------



## JamesTheFox (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PSN is JamesTheKitsune, planning to only own Playstation exclusive games as well as the arcade ones.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 4, 2012)

You can know me as Randomgames243. Whether you choose to add me or not, well, that's up to you.


----------



## RitsukaUzumaki (Apr 5, 2012)

Me and my girlfriend share her PS3, but the only games we really play are MW3(i think..? That's more her not me.) and C.O.D. Black Ops.(Nazi Zombies as well)

The account name is "MooCow420xx".  Feel free to add her/us. We aren't like super noobs or anything just not super awesome at it yet.


----------



## akaras (Apr 6, 2012)

I am regentofsilver on the PSN, though I don't play that as often as I do my XBox. That'll probably change now that I've beaten ME3.


----------



## Rictus Goat (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm nutsindaass (Yes. Seriously.) on PSN... I'm on every now and again, but my husband and I pretty much share the account.

He plays a lot of UFC and would probably be willing to play others, I , on the other hand, do RE:5 Mercenaries, RE:ORC, Borderlands, MvsC:3 and Ultimate MvsC:3,


----------



## TiberiusRay (Apr 26, 2012)

My PSN ID is Tiberius_Wolf13
My games-
Borderlands
Burnout paradise
Soul Calibur 4
Army of Two
StarHawk

I have a head set

feel free to add me, I would love to play some games with people. just tell me your from FA


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2012)

I only have a Vita and WipEout 2048. XoPachi is the ID. I wish I had a PS3. 3D Dot Game Heroes looks really fun.


----------



## T0xicsymph0ny (May 8, 2012)

Welp I pretty much only play MAG online. That being said my name is T0xicsymph0ny


----------



## JoshPotter52 (May 13, 2012)

My PSN ID is Platypush


----------



## Abundance (May 21, 2012)

I'd like to say mine is obvious.


----------



## Reito (May 22, 2012)

PSN: A_Werewolf-

feel free to add me


----------



## RyanSkox (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

If u wanna add me my PSN is Ryan-Skox


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey y'all. I'm back on PSN. BlueGasMask


----------



## Superdoh (Jun 10, 2012)

I got me Modern Warfare 3 and Dead Island as of now for those you wish to add me. Silverway is my Online ID


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2012)

So I sold a bunch of games but the ones I kept were

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
Killzone 2
Killzone 3
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
Dead Nation

I also have Call of Duty: Black Ops and Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete Edition but I need to grab 'em back off a mate first.

My PSN (soon to be known as SEN) ID is BlueGasMask.


----------



## Torn_from_sanity (Jun 17, 2012)

PSN ID torn117
Add me of ya want


----------



## Tearo Husky (Jun 20, 2012)

PSN ID: Pm5kz21

I have MW3 & Black Ops. I plan on getting Battlefield 3 sometime soon as well!

Please say you are from FAF when you friend invite me!


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 25, 2012)

PS3 rules my electricity cost! =3 Please add me guys; my ID is BronyMacintosh. 
-- I also have a side account, HakubiXFire that's my main account for the Vita.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 25, 2012)

Add my PSN ssx_evil5, about 80% of my games are multiplayer ones. Also add RedHusky97, it's a side account for you guys.


----------



## Verona (Jun 28, 2012)

PSN: Verona7881


----------



## Neoi (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

Psn:Swest001  feel free to add me, im not on alot but i will be in october when some games ive been looking forward too come out


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm sticking to my base account, HakubiXFire, and I'm hopefully looking for some pals interested in playing through LBP 1 & 2 and maybe Borderlands. =D


----------



## grimtotem (Jul 19, 2012)

just got me a ps3 the names alpha_grim87  only online game atm i have is GT5


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 19, 2012)

leadSyndicate

Join me for borderlands or some shit.


----------



## Arekkusu (Jul 23, 2012)

My psn is Roxy2 feel free to add me  but please mention your a furry the amount of random adds I get is crazy Thank you!.

Also add my friend mr_midget1 he's a new fur just mention your a furry and I'm sure he'll add you (p.s he's not an actual midget)


----------



## cremep0ps739 (Aug 3, 2012)

my psn is NovaBlast2040 i have games like lbp 1 and tekken 6 if you wanna play me there


----------



## ~Dante~ (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

My PSN is Silentwind90


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 14, 2012)

PSN again is just ask me
I'm playing Ratchet and Clank All 4 One now with my mike now that I have set up. 



Spoiler



I sound so old and sexy :V


Also play Assassins Creed Revelations Multiplayer, upcoming AC III multi, and probably the multi in the Ratchet and Clank HD collection and Full Frontal Assault.


----------



## Rakkaki- (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

Hey guys, my psn ID is Rakkaki- Feel free to add me if you want to play some shooters like cod or battlefield, I'm lookin to make some friends over PSN. So again, feel free.


----------



## Talisker (Aug 23, 2012)

I really don't play any multiplayer games, ever since I quit my addictions to CoD, and Battlefield 3.  But if you are looking for random psn friends, feel free to add me.
psn: Zeal25


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

as per my addiction to Black ops Zombies, My PSN is OutlawGentlemen


----------



## Bountyhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PSN ID: biohazard-56_ i think i have a full friends list but try and i'll get back to yu

Games i got:
-battlefield 3
-burnout paradise
-midnight club los angeles
-need for speed the run(hardly play it)
-grand turismo 5


----------



## JMAA (Sep 10, 2012)

See my signature below?
>fuckmyxboxisbroken

(Got Black Ops, Dante's Inferno -no St. Lucia DLC however-, Alice Madness Returns and Mortal Kombat)


----------



## sbicker (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking to spand My furry friend list =P i am brazilian so dont mind my poor english
PSN - Sbicker
Just say that youre from fur affinity and i will add you right away, Online every day


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 14, 2012)

KiddDisaster

feel free to add me. I play a lot of Counter-Strike: GO, Payday: The Heist, and DC Universe Online but I also have other games. I'd be playing Black Ops and Battlefield 3 a lot but the BR Drive in my ps3 is broken so I'm stuck with games on my HDD.

I really want to find someone who will play Castle Crashers with me o -o.


----------



## nyokio (Sep 19, 2012)

My psn is Nyokio17
Add me so we can play a whole lot of different games together, I play them all. x3
Also, I play a lot of DC Universe and want to try to find a cool furry guild. please help me!!!! ^^


----------



## I.A.F. Ferret Wolf (Sep 27, 2012)

PSN is IAFferretwolf come play borderlands or borderlands 2 with me.


----------



## robertrzjr (Sep 27, 2012)

just got a ps3 and im looking for some furry friends to talk to and play games with if you want to talk or play games hit me up 

PSN is robertrzjr


----------



## thawee (Oct 1, 2012)

My PSN is Jamesc1986.. I'm looking for more online furry friends.


----------



## DZWolfy (Oct 4, 2012)

My PSN ish L996wolfy11 I play Battlefield 3, borderlands 2,Dragons Dogma,Skyrim and a lot more


----------



## Nabru Puppy (Oct 11, 2012)

PSN: Nabru_Puppy, add me please, i love to play games with other furs


----------



## Nelex (Oct 24, 2012)

i play Ps3 alot up for some gaming add me ^_^ heres my ID CuriousDragon


----------



## RaththeBlackDragon (Oct 24, 2012)

im a call of duty fan man what can i say im dolphin diving and dropshoting bad kids all day its the best game ever man im keeping it real its more injoyable and more realistic than battlefield.    i play ps3 most of the time.  also every day im pulling all night sessions trying to work my way up always prestiging and progresing im throwing every gun im getting first time  IVE BEN NOMINATED FOR KING OF XBOX LIVE  i also play xbox


----------



## RaththeBlackDragon (Oct 24, 2012)

but ive started playing a lot of xbox latley


----------



## NamajWelain (Nov 10, 2012)

NERDZofSTEEL is my psn ID
I play;
CoD
Counterstrike:GO
Battlefield
many other games(list too long!)


----------



## FreedomXJustice (Nov 11, 2012)

ID: Noctis_Emil4
Just putting this out there. Random note: I don't play war games.


----------



## Brandon_X_Fox (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

Yo man I play mostly Cod 4 but i do have MW2 add me on psn i'll add you! PSN: Brandon_X_Fox



slydude851 said:


> slydude851
> 
> Pl0x say why you'd like to add me, i.e. "Hi, add me please, I saw a post you made on FAF." (taken from one guy that did do this, props to him).  I'm declining random friend requests cause lots of them were new people on MW2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xouls_klattic (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

my PSN is : xouls_klattic


----------



## navyfox (Dec 4, 2012)

Just went from 40GB to 250GB and got my old PSN back 

PSN: navyfox231

when adding or PM just say were you got it and ill add you


----------



## Kartan_Infinity (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

My PSN is KartaNtheWarlorD. Feel free to add me, I'm on quite often! If we are going to play though, make sure you have a headset and mic.


----------



## Symlus (Dec 13, 2012)

I can't seem to remember if I posted here or not, but here is my new PSN: 
LEV1ATHAN01 (zero-one)

I play a variety of games, and feel free to add me.


----------



## Kartan_Infinity (Dec 22, 2012)

I saw you added me, Teh Drahon. Pm me what games you play.


----------



## AeroNWolf (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PSN id: AeroNeonWolf


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Dec 26, 2012)

I think I posted two accounts a while back but I use my main one only. So if you like to chat or do some gaming I'm your guy! Add RedHusky97


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't play a lot of games since... :/ I'm broke and the next semester is going to start soon but as for now.

PSD id:TrinityWolfess


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 27, 2012)

zashehdoo


----------



## reedman (Dec 31, 2012)

PSN: reedmanisdead

Battlefield BC2 FOREVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandon_X_Fox (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone here play cod 4 and GTA 4 complete edition or wwe 13 add me! PSN: Brandon_X_Fox


----------



## Airion (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

PSN ID:  Noobkillerxx

Add me!


----------



## S.L.p (Jan 25, 2013)

psn: HikasuDingo


----------



## kodiakwuff3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Deleted.


----------



## FuzzelFox (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine is: FuzzelFox in case anyone is still reading this lol


----------



## Rockaway (Jan 31, 2013)

PSN: Sabrerockaway.

If you don't have a fighting game, it's not in your best interest to add me.


----------



## musingfornoreason (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine is Kamikaze_Basher


----------



## Hale777 (Feb 4, 2013)

Any nice and preferably advanced level folk up down to play some Black Ops 1/2 zombies/multiplayer? :3 I'm also willing to try UMVC3/MVC3/MVC2, I'm a casual. Hit me up at FURRYYIFFGAY on PSN 8D


----------



## Ssssstarbok (Feb 10, 2013)

Mah PSN is RigorVida.

Hit me up for CoD Black Ops 2 Multiplayer, or Midnight Club LA!
Or if you have Farcry 3 we could get those annoying ass Co-op trophies...


----------



## Tiives (Feb 12, 2013)

PSN: Tiives
I have Black Ops (1), Killzone 3, Resident Evil 5 & 6, GTA IV...


----------



## Mike Lobo (Feb 18, 2013)

PSN: RamirezWolfen

*Black Ops 2* *(I SOLD THIS GAME)*, Battlefield 3, Borderlands 2, Far Cry 3, Soul Calibur V, Red Dead Redemption, and a couple of others I can't think of. Feel Free to add me. Or not.


----------



## Ace_Wolf (Mar 6, 2013)

PSN: Ace_Wolf

Mostly BF3 and CoD: BO2 Yea...I'm a FPS freak...


----------



## chagen (Mar 14, 2013)

PSN:nadja512 

only darksiders 1&2


----------



## miskey (Apr 12, 2013)

PSN: miskey67

UMVC3, Last of Us, GoW: Ascension, Tomb Raider, AC3, Little Big Planet 2, Borderlands 1, RE6, Payday, gonna get BO2 soon. Feel free to add me =D


----------



## Rage_666 (Apr 12, 2013)

psn: XxRage_666xX 

Only got GTA iv and Midnight Club LA

\m/


----------



## Vant Talon (Apr 14, 2013)

PSN Kairu_Okami. I play god of war online


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 24, 2013)

PSN: LD_Dragon

You will most often find me on Playstation All-Stars, Borderlands 2, Aliens vs Predator, Mass Effect 3, Wipeout HD, and Castle Crashers for my online gaming. I play most of my games offline, as I enjoy SP more, but I enjoy MP.


----------



## TricksterF (May 9, 2013)

If anyone is still on this PSN Gatty0000   
Add me if ya want  
games I tend to play(online): AC3, GTA IV, Tekken 6, CoD Black ops 1&2, RE5, Castle Crashers, Fifa 13 and sometimes worms ultimate mayhem

Im looking to make it past round 40 on black ops 1 zombies, add me if you don't mind helping


----------



## RyuhoFox (May 30, 2013)

Mine is MeltyMinion. Feel free to add me^^


----------



## Kitpaws (Jun 3, 2013)

Mine is: Kitpaws
:3


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jun 25, 2013)

You can find me as Tossu-sama at PSN, too. c:


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 25, 2013)

SinisterLupus be my ID. I ain't on too often though, be warned. Feel free to add.


----------



## QT Melon (Jun 27, 2013)

My PSN ID is: o0-NV_QT-0o


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 30, 2013)

Deerhurst556. 

Generally on Killzone or Shift 2.


----------



## SteelCityTiger (Jul 22, 2013)

Steelcitytiger feel free to add me


----------



## Azure Flare (Jul 28, 2013)

Mine is race_emhard (couldn't use an apostrophe). I don't play online very often, but when I do, I play TDU2, Shift 2, AC:AH, and Borderlands 2.

I used to play GT5, but every lobby seems to be full of 12 year olds who always use Racing Softs, rammers, or *GODDAMN MOTHERFUCKING HACKERS!*

But yeah, I'll join you if I can


----------



## Trevor-Fox (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello! My PSN is Trevor_Fox. Usually, whenever I get online on PSN, if I'm not replaying through a game I enjoyed, I'm working on my levels in LittleBigPlanet 2.


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 13, 2013)

Feel free to add me my ID is in my sig, but I won't be able to accept it because my PS3 died. :<
I'll probably end up buying another playstation console anyway. :0


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 14, 2013)

ChronicMASSACRE. Add meh if you love playing on that battlefield (BF3) I play a little CoD as well... But that gets boring when your good at it. Ohh and ill be all over GTA V when its released

Ohh and sorry but only add me if your in aus othrwise there is too much lag 
But if you do add me include "furaffanity" and your username in the message so I know what s gong on.


----------



## ShadowWolf818 (Sep 1, 2013)

Mine PSN is ShadowWolf818 add me I play Battlefield mostly


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Sep 1, 2013)

ShadowWolf818 said:


> Mine PSN is ShadowWolf818 add me I play Battlefield mostly


i recently made a furry platoon if you're interested, its the only ps3 one i think


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 16, 2013)

RockerFox96


----------



## DFiN72 (Oct 18, 2013)

FiN2272004. Currently playing GTA Online so you can find me there


----------



## Viteko (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

I'm myvtecek


----------



## Slayernice (Oct 22, 2013)

ID: Slayernice

Playing Persona 4 Arena when I get online to practice before the new one come out, feel free to add me if you have it


----------



## LilSprite (Oct 28, 2013)

PSN ID is: MissSprite

Tho I mainly game in my evenings/afternoons when kids do go to day care on monday and tueseday


----------



## NuMou (Nov 2, 2013)

PSN ID: robot851

I've lately been (attempting) to play Battlefield 4. Also just looking for friends... feel free to add. :3


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Nov 4, 2013)

My PSN is Kazuma_Wolf :3


----------



## -SHINY- (Nov 6, 2013)

Mine is "RSharma9898" Feel free to add me!


----------



## Alitis Lupus (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

mine is Garnet_Wolf00, just mention FAF in the message.  mainly battlefield 3 and 4 along with motorstorm apocalypse.


----------



## lionbaiter (Nov 9, 2013)

PSN is toracub, don't really have a regular time of play these days. Not likely to be playing a multiplayer game anyway, so not sure why I posted. The only ones are Dark Souls, NHL 14, Mass Effect 3.


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 10, 2013)

Mine is wakosaki.  I don't have a lot of new games.  Mostly I'm on Resistance 3 or CoD4 when I'm online.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 10, 2013)

Not going to reveal mine here since I share it. However, if you want to play Mod Nation Racers or Castlevania HD with someone, PM me and I'll let you know my username.


----------



## AJ3035 (Nov 11, 2013)

Oooh well mine is "AJ3035" I don't get on to much, mostly doing pc gaming on steam now.


----------



## Syrus-Vice (Nov 16, 2013)

Syrus-Vice is my Psn, I play Battlefield 4 mostly but I do have a few of  the older CoDs, Borderlands 2, Dust 514, and MineCraft


----------



## Kita Fox (Nov 16, 2013)

Mine is Kitpaws :3 Add me!

Have CoD Ghosts, and Need For Speed Rivals that I play online.


----------



## foxtease (Nov 21, 2013)

psn: fox-tease on the ps3 and ps4


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 23, 2013)

joelmama ps4


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Nov 25, 2013)

You'll have to find me first
i play Splintercell:Blacklist, CoD:Ghosts Extinction,Black ops 2 zombies & Resistance 3


----------



## bootl0ader (Dec 2, 2013)

Signed up just so I could post here. I could use a few friends on PSN to play with. My PSN ID is "bootl0aders".

Mostly playing Battlefield 4 right now but also have NFS rivals, AC:BF and COD Ghosts. Also I only have a PS4, not a PS3 but this thread seemed the best to post in


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Dec 3, 2013)

I liked Resistance 3 it was good & the weapons were interesting, I liked playing as the chimera's when online


----------



## Rakkit (Dec 4, 2013)

Account got hacked, so frustrated with PSN at the moment :/


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*



Thraxkue said:


> Psycotiger86
> 
> always up for some gaming


what games though?


----------



## spinout87 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

Mine is daCHEST87

Mostly spend my time on Gran Turismo 6 and other racing games.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm battlechili

Feel free to add me.
Just don't expect me to play very often online. (internet at home sucks, internet at school semi blocked)


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Dec 29, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I'm battlechili
> 
> Feel free to add me.
> Just don't expect me to play very often online. (internet at home sucks, internet at school semi blocked)


How free am I to add? Kool cats


----------



## Syrus-Vice (Jan 4, 2014)

Just upgraded to Ps4, my psn is stil Syrus-Vice. I mostly play Battlefield 4 but I also have Killzone, Blacklight, Warframe, and Ghosts


----------



## malk (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello friends. I'm hamkitten on psn. Hit me up if you wanna play some games or whatever.


----------



## draco806 (Jan 10, 2014)

Draconith806


----------



## Lexicom (Jan 12, 2014)

Add me, I mostly play COD etc. :3
My psn is in my sig.


----------



## CoonArt (Jan 19, 2014)

furrygamer1975 is my PSN! Add me if you like! (I won't bite!)


----------



## nommies (Jan 26, 2014)

PSN is Ookami-CubI play Ghosts, GT6, BO2, Soul Calibur 5, GTA 5 and Skate 3.
Feel free to add me!


----------



## nommies (Jan 26, 2014)

PSN is Ookami-Cub. I play Ghosts, GT6, BO2, Soul Calibur 5, GTA 5 and Skate 3.Feel free to add me!


----------



## BearLyons (Jan 26, 2014)

PSN is: youdontknow123, feel free to add me! Online games I have aaaare... The Last of Us, Sonic Racing Transformed, One Piece Pirate Warriors, FFXIV A Realm Reborn and Mass Effect 3! (Also I have all the Ratchet games, some of which have online XD)


----------



## BlueTail (Jan 28, 2014)

Heyo~ My PSN is Fluffy-Fawkes 
I've been looking to find some furs to play around with on GTA V with, even though it's a friend's copy. Also I can only talk on mic by Skype call, so feel free to add me there^^


----------



## Kaiser (Feb 18, 2014)

I need friends on the PSN: KaiserLonewolf3. Currently I only have the PS4.
I mostly play Warframe, but I also have Killzone, BF4, Black Flag, and all other free games including the ps+ ones


----------



## Crumble (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine is JamesC1986. If you want to add me send me a message on PSN who you are so I can look you up on FA.


----------



## lordbooty (Mar 17, 2014)

roxthecoxs is mine! Add me if you want :3 I'm mainly on Dark Souls 2 and Borderlands 2 but I play CoD every so oft :3


----------



## Glacien_Drayzeck (Mar 21, 2014)

I have two! My main is my namesake (Glacien_Drayzeck) and the other is The_Hyper_Weasel, which I use for lesser teams and will eventually be using for my YouTube channel. I play mostly fighting games, namely Street Fighter 4 AE and Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3. Send me a message letting me know you wanna add me, I'll look up your FA and I'll send the request(s). Please don't take it personally if I don't want to add you.


----------



## twistedfayt (Apr 5, 2014)

I primarily play RPGs or sandbox games on my PS3 and Vita (soon to have a PS4 join the mix) but I do have other games in my mix from being a PSN Plus member. :> Right now, I'm working on voice over / voice acting on voiceactingalliance and behindthevoiceactors but I still play on my consoles when I have spare time.

If you add me, please keep in mind a few little things.Also, I'm sorry if this long message turns people away, but I want to know who will actually take the time to get to know me unlike those who only add me for Toro's Friend Network or something...

1) Yes I am a female gamer but I'm HIGHLY introverted.
Short and sweet, I HATE when someone messages me with only "Hi" or even spams me with messages like that which have almost no meaning behind them. Please message me something that shows me that you want to talk to me so that I can also get to know you such as introducing yourself in the friend request. Ex. "Hey I'm _____. I found you on the FA forums. I wanted to know if you wanted to play a game of ___ later on."

2) PLEASE OH PLEASE don't spam me with messages every 3-6 hours of "hey" "sup" "you on?" It kinda creeps me out and makes me want to hide forever. >o<

I want to know you and hopefully we can find something in common besides our love of the furry community. :>

PSN: twistedfayt18


----------



## SHADEtheWOLF (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi,my psn is L0N3_W0LF9399. I play mostly fps games like CoD or BF4. I like playing and talking with others so hit me up.


----------



## DylanM40 (Apr 10, 2014)

PSN: DylanTM40

I play a good bit of BF3 and from time to time Dead Rising 2. I have BF4 but I really don't play it much since none of my friends really have the game but if any yall would be interested in playing hit me up. I'm might even be up to going picking up another game depending on what it is.


----------



## Milo (Apr 11, 2014)

klanoa17


----------



## Kid Boruto (Apr 13, 2014)

*PSN:* ToddlerNaruto

If you do friend me, please don't expect me to help with co-op or versus etc.

I only use PSN to buy games from the PlayStation Store, nothing else.


----------



## MLG_Iced_Wolf (Apr 15, 2014)

my psn is MLG_Iced_Wolf, friend me if u want, lookn for more furry ps3 gamers


----------



## asdfghj667 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

asdfghj667..... just like my username


----------



## Lucidum (Apr 25, 2014)

Paleonubbinz is my PSN name, feel free to add me!


----------



## skythereptilefox (May 2, 2014)

My PSN ID is skythereptilefox, i play mostly random shooter and RPG games.


----------



## -Blackout- (May 18, 2014)

Mole-Of-Doom
I mostly play Borderlands (1+2), Rayman Legends and War for/Fall of Cybertron.
FYI: My Borderlands co-op sessions are by invite only. I'll also willing lend you a hand if you're stuck and dole out any weapon/shield/relic upgrades. (Assuming I have them and haven't sold them for more money. >.> )
I also powerlevel my friends (lvl 54 Mechromancer ain't much for the amount of time the game's been out, but for newbies and fresh characters, it's good enough).
I also don't have a mic. :C


----------



## JoshChloeRosewolf (May 31, 2014)

My Psn :Josh_Rosewolf
Chloe's Psn: Jack_Rosewolf

We only have Minecraft at this time, and we play from time to time on PsHome

We are also looking for admins for a Ps3 furries group on facebook

https://www.facebook.com/groups/293441524157950/


----------



## FemmyFox (Jun 6, 2014)

My PSN ID is Phoenix705
I mostly play:
Call of duty: Black ops 2
Call of duty: Ghosts
Tekken: Tag tournament 2
and God of war: Ascension


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 19, 2014)

PSN ID: EeHh_AaRoN

(A family thing.)

I primarily play single player stuff, though, but hold onto "the latest multi-player games" sometimes, too.


----------



## Hallow (Jul 21, 2014)

Colabear1013

I mostly play CoD games, some naruto games and other random open world games...


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a PS4, not a PS3, but the PSN thing applies to all the Play Station consoles, right?

My PSN ID is: Black_Electric


----------



## ms05 (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm qmto, friend me if you want, but all I play is Gran Turismo or Japanese gundam games.


----------



## LeoSpice (Sep 13, 2014)

RainDark is mine


----------



## FangWarrior (Sep 25, 2014)

STEELDRAGONgamer is mine.


----------



## Kitsuma-kun (Oct 2, 2014)

PSN ID: Kitsuma-kun

feel free to add me I try to get on and play whenever i can X3


----------



## PantherGus (Oct 11, 2014)

PS3: ChameCircuitsOn .  Game up with me sometime. I plan to upgrade to a PS4 possibly by December.


----------



## Hartseeker (Nov 7, 2014)

Hiya! I'm looking for other furry gamers on PSN so feel free to add me! My PSN name is Hartseeker, just as it is on here. I mainly play Mass Effect 3, Dragon's Crown, Dark Souls and Sonic Racing Transformed, but I've got quite a few other games as well!


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 3, 2014)

BlueFirezHD is me <- somehow rhymes

I don't mind adding anyone here, but I get on at 9 pm -12 am Eastern Time from Mon - Wends.

I'll play: 
-NFS Rivals 
-Killzone 1-3 
-Any Call of Duty Except Advanced Warfare and Ghosts
-GTA V
- Mortal Kombat
(or you can look at my trophies)

I know, very specific credentials lol


----------



## darkwolf91 (Dec 10, 2014)

ylos91


----------



## Ryouzen (Dec 22, 2014)

twlightwarwolf is my main account name (not a twilight reference). The other is Milleneum_Tnvolk.

Feel free to add me though i really don't have a great deal of multiplayer games. Mostly I'm on Dark Souls (1 and 2), Demon souls and skyrim. But i do play Minecraft and the cod games with zombies. Oh and one other thing if you add me tell me your from here. It just lets me know who wants to add me so i'm not thinking its just a random person from god knows where. I may take some time to open up but thats just because I'm introverted and don't talk a great deal in general. Once i get to know a person i'm more talkative though.


----------



## Marafane (Jan 10, 2015)

Moonwisp 

Have quite a few games but do more pc gaming then PS3 gaming but has been addicted to Dragon Age 3 and would love to find some furs who does assorted ps3 games, especialy said DA3.  <.< I NEED some furs to save me from gods awful incompetent PUG heros who think they can solo perilous at level 12 and runs away from the group and yells into their mic when they die.


----------



## FrozenGlacier (Jan 15, 2015)

Mine is chocobo-power

I have the first CoD Black Ops, GTA IV, but nothing really worthwhile.....


----------



## Wrought_Havoc (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

Mine's Wrought_Havoc. Feel free to add me on PSN ^.^


Borderlands
BF3 and 2
RAGE
GH5
AC: Black Flag
*Update*16.4.15: Payday 2, Dead Space 3
**Update** 04.6.15: GTA IV, Borderlands 2, Minecraft: PS3 Edition, NFS: Rivals


----------



## FrozenGlacier (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*



Wrought_Havoc said:


> Mine's Wrought_Havoc. Feel free to add me on PSN ^.^
> 
> 
> Borderlands
> ...



You have GH5 and Black Flag? May I add you?


----------



## Toasty-senpai (Feb 23, 2015)

My PSN is Toasty-senpai. I play on PS3 and also have a mic.
I mostly play Black Ops 2 but I also have Grand Theft Auto V, Battlefield 4 and Minecraft.
If you add me, please say within the message that you are from the FurAffinity forums. ^^


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 23, 2015)

Stealthmonkey17
BO2 mostly


----------



## Valko (Feb 25, 2015)

If you want to add me, feel free, i mostly play Dark souls and All stars Battle royal, but really mostly dark souls
My PSN is: Furry_ VlkCZ


----------



## Toasty-senpai (Feb 25, 2015)

My PSN is the same as my username. o3o

Oops forgot that I already posted in here. X3


----------



## Nktwbn (Mar 26, 2015)

My psn is Nktwbn and all i play is BF4,Gta5(if my brother is not playing),and AC:BH, and others.


----------



## StarlaFox (Apr 9, 2015)

starley1431 

Come and challenge me on All Stars Battle Royal :grin:


----------



## Krayvor (Apr 15, 2015)

Michael_Uchiha

Mainly play Destiny, Borderlands 2, CoD Advanced Warfare.Guys and girls welcome to add and play any of those with me.
Also play Dead space 3 and various other co op/competetive Mp games.


----------



## Nightwolf38 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey all,

PSN: Amaterasu338 

Just let me know that you're from the FA Forums  

Games I play: Battlefield 3/4, SoulCalibur 4/5(i suck though ) and I'm one of the 10% of people who plays GTA V and isn't a complete jerk.


----------



## FrozenGlacier (Apr 22, 2015)

Nightwolf, my PSN is chocobo-power, and I will add you in a few hours!


----------



## NIGHTWOLF-SLYFOX (Apr 24, 2015)

Checkout my daily streams to get my psn username. twitch.tv/progamerbunnyalliance  I hope to see you there!   :3


----------



## Hell_Charm (May 5, 2015)

my PSN is lycansnowleopard, only game I still have time to play occasionally is dragon age (mainly DAI right now) but feel free to add me  a nice group to play online some time would be awesome as there aren't as much players on ps3 for DAI online


----------



## StormyPikachu (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: The PSN ID thread.*

If anyone is looking for someone to play battlefield 4, GTA V, Destiny, or MC on the ps3 feel free to add me with a message(message because I might ignore it if I don't know who you are >~<) I'm a really skilled and fun person to play with, don't have PS4 yet because my gaming budget isn't as high as my other prioritues
PSN ID: MyChemicalPichu


----------

